# How to fix customers bathroom ?



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I came in on this job as just being the painter . ( although I have some drywall knowledge ) Somehow the customer was talked into a surround with a low ceiling in the basement . Basically the damage is already done and she's wants me to fix this if I can. I know I can "con-fill" the sides and then smooth out with mud , but the top gap has kinda stumped me . Take a look at the pics and see if you have any input . Thanks


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Install a piece of frp to mirror the shower floor?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sure Trim-Tex would have something for that!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not familiar with FRP , I googled it and it comes up " Fiberglas reinforced panel" . I hoping for a compound of sort , maybe I could fill in there and then prime and paint . Is there a rock hard / " somewhat water resistant" plaster?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Glue drywall in it and cut a custom knife to size with tin snips.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Leeboy said:


> I'm not familiar with FRP , I googled it and it comes up " Fiberglas reinforced panel" . I hoping for a compound of sort , maybe I could fill in there and then prime and paint . Is there a rock hard / " somewhat water resistant" plaster?



https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...e-joint-compounds-durabond-submittal-J17A.pdf


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Leeboy said:


> I'm not familiar with FRP , I googled it and it comes up " Fiberglas reinforced panel" . I hoping for a compound of sort , maybe I could fill in there and then prime and paint . Is there a rock hard / " somewhat water resistant" plaster?


I think you'll find there will be too much expansion and contraction of the shower liner, you'll eventually end up with a gap opening up where mud meets shower, I would custom fit a treated timber bead to it.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

I would probably just drop off the key Lee.In other words "walk".


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

i would just rehang ceiling to be flush with top lip of shower..would look better


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Glue drywall in it and cut a custom knife to size with tin snips.


What he said?:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Tile border.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What cracker said but around the perimeter run a stop bead or a shadowline


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

